# Redirect auf Seite obwohl virtuel Hosts eingesetzt werden



## gaengsterbruth (23. August 2007)

Unsere Firmenseite läuft bis anhin auf einem externen Hoster.
In Zukunft soll sich auf dieser Seite nur noch eine Weiterleitung auf
unserer Webserver befinden. Unser Webserver läuft auf Windows mit xampp.

Wir arbeiten auf unserem Server mit Virtual Hosts.
Habe die Seite unter htdocs/typo abgelegt.
Wie muss ich die Seite in die Virtual Hosts integrieren, damit ich
sie vom externen Hoster aus ansprechen kann?

Gruess

Ruth


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

In den meisten Fällen braucht man nur eine .htaccess in den DocumentRoot des Alten Webservers packen.


```
Redirect permanent / http://www.neuerserver.tld
```

Dieser Befehl gibt den Status "permanente Umleitung" (Statusmeldung 301) an den Klienten. Das hat den Vorteil das z. B. Suchmaschinen die betreffenden Links zu den Seiten korrigieren können.

Das gleiche kann man auch mit einem Perl- oder PHP-Script realisieren der den entsprechenden Header generiert.

Am besten wäre es aber die Domain auf die neue IP umzuleiten. Zum Einen kann man beim neuen Hoster die Domain vom alten Hoster übernehmen lassen. Zum Anderen kann man die DNS-Einträge ändern (lassen).

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher worauf Du hinauswillst.


----------

